# Metro FT



## Nik (Jul 8, 2005)

Any word on the Open or Qual at the Metro FT?


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Nik said:


> Any word on the Open or Qual at the Metro FT?



Qual is running the last series in the morning.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

##


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

What about the Open? Any news?

FOM


----------



## Marv Baumer (Aug 4, 2003)

Open stopped at 5:00 due to poor lighting.
Approx 25 dogs to run tomorrow morning.
Wide open mixed bag triple with two retired is taking a heavy toll with less than a 25% completion rate so far.


----------



## sluggo (Jun 16, 2003)

Open will resume the first series in the morning. Last dog to run had a number in the mid-forties.

-Susan Gray


----------



## Nik (Jul 8, 2005)

Have they started the last series of the Qual?


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Qual placement that I know:

1st Stepp?en Back Flash, Ed Steward, Bill Schrader

2nd Praire Peak Nuptse, Ester McCartney, Ester McCartney

3rd Sundown?s Lean Mac?s Mad Dash, Roger Byrd, Roger Byrd

Jams

Two Steps Highway Man, Bill Schrader, Bill Schrader

Wild Running Rebel Child, Shawn Garrett, Shawn Garrett

Rockerin Angus McTavish, Patrick Johndrow, Bill Schrader


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Qual placement <snip>
> 
> Jams
> 
> Rockerin Angus McTavish, Pat Johndrow, Bill Schrader


Good job Gus!!!!!  

Congrats John!

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Glad your dog finished ex-jarhead.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Way to go GUS!


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

Okay enough Schrader cheerleading.

How about Shawn Garrett geting a Greenie with his dog Dixie!!!

Young hard working guy with his first FT dog and I believe his first FT ribbon. And he did all the training himself!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Way to go Garrett, Your hard work is paying off. Keep it up.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

So who got 4th in the Q?

kg


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

4th went to Bisquit handles by Brian White.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Any news on the Derby???? :? 

Hates Not Being There Regards,

FOM


----------



## copenhunt (Feb 1, 2003)

any open results


----------



## Nik (Jul 8, 2005)

Derby:
Banker-Brian White
Koal-John Russell
Biscut-Brian White
Tuna-Brian White
Abbey-Dan Hurst(RJ)

Dont have the JAM list inside
We JAMed but I don't remember all of the rest and left the results

Cograts to Banker, Made the Derby List


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Open

1st- Berger Lake Faith, Ryan Brasseaux qualifies for Cheraw
2nd- Zephyr Dace's Voodoo Vixen, Patsy Martin
3rd- FC Two Step's Tomboy, Bill Schrader
4th- Trumarc's Second Fiddle, Doug Grimes. Dougs first Open placement
RJ Windigo's Arctic Jupiter, Patsy Martin, Jams- FC Knicks Buddy Boy, Martha McCool,,FC Pin Oaks Rip Curl, Marv Baumer,, Star's Sweet Java, Bill Schrader,,Ruf Sea's Angus, Ryan Brasseaux,, FC Abe's Bessits Heart, Scott Carruth,, Windigo's Kalamity Kate, Mark Edwards,, AFC Sureshot's Party Girl, Amy Hunt,, I'm missing a jam, but I can't find it. Sorry!

It was great seeing and finally meeting Amy Hunt and Vicki Worthington in the flesh. You gals are a blast. Ken your the coolest date!! Shayne, someone of the opposite sex can stay in the same house with you and can expect you to be the perfect gentlemen,,, well almost perfect. :roll: Good seeing Brian White again and getting to know my neighbor Doug Grimes! Congratulations on your 4th Doug. No one works harder. Ryan the great Mojo that's on my truck rubbed off on you and Faith!! Lucky You!!!  

A *BIG *Thanks to Scott and Alice Carruth. Their hospitality and graciousness to me and everyone at the trial was impressive and admirable..... You two are topshelp and class all the way.

Shayne you did a great job with the trial!!! Who woulda thought you were so organized?  

Angie


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Amatuer placements as I got info on......

hopefully correct. :roll: 

1. Marv Baumer- Rip
2. Richard Bass- Julie
3. Dave Fowler- Maggie
4. Pete Marcelus- Daisy

I'm sure there were jams but I don't know them.


----------



## SamLab1 (Jul 24, 2003)

Open 

1st- Berger Lake Faith, Ryan Brasseaux qualifies for Cheraw 
2nd- Zephyr Dace's Voodoo Vixen, Patsy Martin 
3rd- FC Two Step's Tomboy, Bill Schrader 
4th- Trumarc's Second Fiddle, Doug Grimes. 
RJ Windigo's Arctic Jupiter, Patsy Martin

Congratulations Patsy Martin!!!! 

<-----Vixen's daughter Gypsy also got a jam in her first Qual  ......Thanks Patsy.....


----------



## Pete Marcellus (Oct 2, 2003)

> Shayne you did a great job with the trial!!! Who woulda thought you were so organized?


I agree. Pulling off an 82 dog amateur is a tribute to the judges and Shayne's tenacity.

Too bad he can't shoot as well as he is organized!

Pete


----------



## C. Johnson (Mar 21, 2004)

Does anyone know how many dogs Danny Farmer/Ryan Brasseaux have qualified for this years national? It has to be quite a few.

-Cameron


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Congrats to all that placed and finished at all levels. It was a fun trial.

*Thanks to the Carruths for allowing the trial on their grounds. What a fantastic place!* 

Note to Derby Judges: Enough with the short marks, already. Brown dawgs do not like short marks. Think L---O----N-----G!

Frank


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

C. Johnson said:


> Does anyone know how many dogs Danny Farmer/Ryan Brasseaux have qualified for this years national? It has to be quite a few.
> 
> -Cameron


With Faith, I think Ryan said 9. He was telling me they have had 19 wins and 6 or 8 sweeps this year.

Pretty impressive.

Angie


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

C. Johnson said:


> Does anyone know how many dogs Danny Farmer/Ryan Brasseaux have qualified for this years national? It has to be quite a few.-Cameron


with all due respect to my good friend Mr. Farmer and Ryan the number would be 8 (one deceased) and one to run in the National who was run and qualified this year by her new co-owner John Russell 8) 

FC-AFC Penmark's Mountain King
FC-AFC Showthyme
FC? Berger Lake Faith 
FC-AFC Trumarc's Pudgie Mac
FC Trumarc's Stormin' Norman II
FC-AFC Vinwood's Don't Look Ethel
FC-AFC Sandman's Sadie Lady
FC-AFC Watermark's Hidden Bay Trapper (deceased)
FC-AFC Trumarc's Lean Cuisine owned by Judy Aycock & John Russell and qualified by John


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

WingMagic said:


> Congrats to all that placed and finished at all levels. It was a fun trial.
> 
> *Thanks to the Carruths for allowing the trial on their grounds. What a fantastic place!*
> 
> ...


First series long bird (left) was personally paced off at approx. 210 yards.

Second series long bird was about 170.

Contrary to popular belief, I still can't walk on water, and Shayne didin't give me a rangefinder as a judges gift (but the chair is awsome), so I don't know the distances for the water series. My guess is about 125-130 for the third series and about the same for the fourth.

How come only one dog smacked all the marks? :shock: 

Maybe there are other factors than distance. Any fool can set a mark on the far horizon 8) 

Lainee, Bboy finished in the top half and did a nice job. He was like almost all the dogs in that he hooked more than one gun and had more than one big hunt. He did a nice job running circles around a bush behind the flyer three times!

Nik, Thanks for the help! Incredible throw for us in the first series. You have a really nice dog.

Patrick, Gus is a very good looking dog. I think Bill is right! He is a nice dog.

How come nobody is talking about Tina's driving abilities? Or the story about the two Stacies?

No story regards

John


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> How come nobody is talking about Tina's driving abilities? Or the story about the two Stacies?


What did Tina hit or what shape is the field in after she slid off the road? 

Two Stacies??? Were they both with Shayne? How did he manage it?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Derby: 
1st Banker-Brian White 
2nd Koal-John Russell 
3rd Biscut-Brian White 
4th Tuna-Brian White 
Abbey-Dan Hurst(RJ) 

Congratulations to Brian White who is a very good, hard working trainer. You will hear more about him! 8)


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

John Gassner said:


> How come nobody is talking about Tina's driving abilities? Or the story about the two Stacies?
> 
> No story regards
> 
> John




Lainee is the one that can't drive and since when is the only TWO Stacies? :?


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Ed said:


> Congratulations to Brian White who is a very good, hard working trainer. You will hear more about him! 8)


Amen brother.......

Hey Doc, why don't you give Doug's mobile mansion to B. White so we can see our youngsters more. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

John Gassner said:


> He was like almost all the dogs in that he hooked more than one gun
> 
> John



Don't set yourself up John. :wink:


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

John Gassner said:


> Lainee, Bboy finished in the top half and did a nice job. He was like almost all the dogs in that he hooked more than one gun and had more than one big hunt. He did a nice job running circles around a bush behind the flyer three times!


Thanks for the info....still haven't talked to Mark. :? 

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Lainee is the one that can't drive and since when is the only TWO Stacies? :?


Well maybe its just the women of RTF, I heard Becky M. had driving issues too a while back....could be wrong though!

Welcome to the club Tina. :wink: 

Better be nice Patrick, I'm sure we'll see each other in the Qual during the Spring - I'll park right next to you if you aren't nice! :evil: :twisted: 

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

FOM said:


> Patrick Johndrow said:
> 
> 
> > Better be nice Patrick, I'm sure we'll see each other in the Qual during the Spring - I'll park right next to you if you aren't nice! :evil: :twisted:
> ...


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> Note to self....buy 20 year old beater pickup before spring trial season. :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Just don't forget to transfer the beer cooler to the "new" beater! :wink: 

FOM


----------



## Mike Noel (Sep 26, 2003)

Lainee,

Sorry I didnt get to watch Bullet very closely, I was either getting ready myself or participating in the huge volume of BS that was being pushed around. That group of handlers we had were a blast to hang out with, and hey the derby was fun too, thanks Tina and John.

BTW, Frank, that search party they sent over the levy for your dog just radio'ed back....they think they saw Roux in a hotel in Wichita Falls....he was going to rest up and keep going in the morning :lol:


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Mike Noel said:


> Sorry I didnt get to watch Bullet very closely, I was either getting ready myself or participating in the huge volume of BS that was being pushed around.


I see I didn't miss out on too much.....the BS is usually flowing pretty good anytime Frank is around! :wink: Glad to hear you had fun - so how did Silly Izzy do?



Mike Noel said:


> BTW, Frank, that search party they sent over the levy for your dog just radio'ed back....they think they saw Roux in a hotel in Wichita Falls....he was going to rest up and keep going in the morning :lol:


Now that was funny! Poor Roux having to have Frank as his owner/handler! :wink: 

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Mike Noel (Sep 26, 2003)

Izzy JAM'ed. Being my first time handling her all I wanted was to play as long as possible and she did it.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Mike Noel said:


> Izzy JAM'ed. Being my first time handling her all I wanted was to play as long as possible and she did it.


Yippeeee!!!!!!!!!!!  Huge congrats!!

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

> How come only one dog smacked all the marks? :shock:
> 
> John


Thank you! That one dog would be ours, HiRoller's I O U (Banker).
Banker and Bryan are having a very good year. Banker has finished 6 for 6 derbys with two consecutive wins.


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Bryan has a nice string of dogs. Banker put on a clinic. Congratulations on your win(s). Obviously, the win the week before was no fluke!

John


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

John,

You and Tina "Rock",,, we had such a good time........ Can't wait to see you two again...............

Angie


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

HiRollerlabs said:


> > How come only one dog smacked all the marks? :shock:
> >
> > John
> 
> ...


I should have also said that Bryan is doing well with his other young dogs! He is very hard working and an all around "nice guy."


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

John,

I was just joking. I thought the first 3 series were good ones. Sorry we weren't there to see the 4th!

*Mike wrote:*



> BTW, Frank, that search party they sent over the levy for your dog just radio'ed back....they think they saw Roux in a hotel in Wichita Falls....he was going to rest up and keep going in the morning.


I got a call from Roux last night. He's shacked up with a standard poodle in Phoenix and having a great time. That bothers me. He knows nothing about safe sex.

Frank


----------



## Mike Noel (Sep 26, 2003)

:lol: Yea Frank, those brown dogs arent very choosy when it comes to love :wink:


----------



## Nik (Jul 8, 2005)

WingMagic said:


> John,
> 
> 
> I got a call from Roux last night. He's shacked up with a standard poodle in Phoenix and having a great time. That bothers me. He knows nothing about safe sex.
> ...


5 to 1 odds says it is a MALE Poodle. 
Future home of Wing Magics Rouxadoodle. Good luck with that chocolate labradoodle, your a true pioneer of animal husbandry Frank. Chocolate Power.

Thanks again Tina and John, not just for dropping Frank. Next time thought lets find a way to keep Roux around.


----------



## GregC (May 5, 2005)

I see on wrc that it says Jay is going to be handling sandmans sady lady instead of Danny Farmer does anybody know if that is true or not. It will help me out with the national pick'em.
thanks


----------



## Gerard Rozas (Jan 7, 2003)

Yes it is true - Jay was very excited about running the National.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

*Hmmm...*



Patrick Johndrow said:


> Qual placement that I know:


I think that that's a rather good meathod.


----------

